

What are some good hardware startups to work for? - nsnick


======
mpillar
My two favorite hardware startups are Pebble
([https://getpebble.com/](https://getpebble.com/)) and Upverter
([https://upverter.com/](https://upverter.com/)). Pebble makes the Pebble
smart watch, and Upverter makes cloud based hardware design tools.

~~~
iamwil
If you're looking to work at pebble, send me an email. We're hiring for
various engineering, manufacturing, ecommerce, and data science positions.
wil@getpebble.com

~~~
shiftpgdn
Not trying to make this haternews or anything but do you see a lifespan for
pebble after the Apple watch is released?

------
umrashrf
Crazyflie -
[http://www.bitcraze.se/crazyflie](http://www.bitcraze.se/crazyflie)

